# New Owner In Florida



## NorrisPC (May 18, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I just bought a 2006 Outback Sydney Edition 30RLS.

I don't have anything to pull it with (yet!!) but I'll be setting it up for an extended stay (sort of a campground host kind of thing) at a beautiful site in Florida. The current occupant of the site is leaving in the next month or two and I'll be moving my camper over there sometime around mid-July. I am really into astronomy, I have several telescopes and I will be set up at a site that is probably about as dark as it gets in Florida. I am also into photography - when I get all set up I will post pictures of the camper and my set-up.

The camper is in beautiful condition, it was a demo, so the fridge and other appliances have never been used, brand spanking new in that sense. I've never owned a camper before but have done lots of tent camping and backpacking and my boyfriend has a 17 foot camper that we camp in regularly during the winter months. Since this is the first camper I've owned myself I will be in need of lots of advice for maintenance etc I am sure!!

I am thinking of getting scissor jacks for stabilizing - does anyone have suggestions on how many and what size to consider getting for the Outback that I have? Thanks in advance for any advice/suggestions on stabilization. Also, any helpful hints and suggestions regarding setting up a camper for a relatively extended stay would be most welcome.

Looking forward to making many new friends here, some day, perhaps we'll meet on the road....

Best Regards,
Patricia


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations Patricia!
Welcome to your new world of camping and welcome to Outbackers.com. Everyone here is very helpful and friendly so you came to the right place. I wonder how many of us had the trailer before we had the TV?
I had ordered the truck but it was not delivered before my Outback was ready to be picked up.
On your question of scissor jacks I have not made that modification. So far the standard jacks have been just fine for my needs but when I see them used they are on each of the four corners just as the factory jacks are.

Will you set up the trailer and stay full time or drive to the trailer/campsite from time to time? Is this an improved site with electricity & water connections?
Good luck with you star gazing and post lots of pictures too!
Gary


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of outbackers.com. Enjoy the company and I look forward to your pictures.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Patricia,

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer.

Please ask any questions you like. There are many on this forum who have all the answers you'll need.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!! and most of all - enjoy that new trailer....









Please share with us some pictures of your 30RLS!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome, 
You will LOVE your coach and the "home" it will become for you. 
I have scissor jacks on my rig and they are great for stabilization. I don't think they recommend them for leveling, just stabilization. As mswalt stated there are many on this site that know much more than me and will be able to guide you in many of your questions. CamperAndy tends to have some good thoughts.







WooHoo!! Congrats


----------



## NorrisPC (May 18, 2010)

garywies said:


> Congratulations Patricia!
> Welcome to your new world of camping and welcome to Outbackers.com. Everyone here is very helpful and friendly so you came to the right place. I wonder how many of us had the trailer before we had the TV?
> I had ordered the truck but it was not delivered before my Outback was ready to be picked up.
> On your question of scissor jacks I have not made that modification. So far the standard jacks have been just fine for my needs but when I see them used they are on each of the four corners just as the factory jacks are.
> ...


Thanks for your response and also to all the others! Yes, the site has electric, water and sewer hookups. There is a mailbox at the road and a locked gate there as well. You can't see the site from the road, it is set back somewhat from the road and surrounded by a beautiful hammock of trees. There is an existing trail that passes close by but does not connect to any trail where visitors to the park will find their way to my site. Deer and other animals use the trail as well and a barred owl likes to hang out in a large oak tree at the campsite. I have the option of using it on weekends or staying all the time. I am planning to see how I like staying all the time. I'm still working, so I will drive into town to work each day, although it won't be a prohibitively long drive. Right now I'm only about 15 mins away from my office, so I'll have to get used to a 35 - 40 minute drive to work each day. Small price to pay in exchange for living in such beautiful surroundings. I'm currently working on a photo-journal of the place to give to the current tenant as a going-away present - he's been living there for 3 years! I met him because of the work I do for the county as a naturalist - leading guided hikes through the county's various environmental lands sites.

The camper will sit close to an Indian mound from the Paleo period dating about 12,000 years ago. The current tenant says he sees deer passing through that area from time to time. There is a large firebush which attracts hummingbirds during the winter months also in that direction.


----------



## NorrisPC (May 18, 2010)

Here is a small picture of my Outback RLS30, providing I uploaded it correctly!!! I can't wait to get it set up in the preserve.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, Patricia! We have the same camper only one year older and we love ours. Our only gripe is the pass through storage that goes under the bed. It makes it difficult to get to the top of the bed when making it. To put on a bottom sheet, you have to climb on the bed. If the bedroom had a slide out, it would be the perfect camper for us. Now, I don't want to rain on your parade, but you need to consider mold when living in a camper full time. You will have to control moisture in the camper. It just happens that I was reading our owners manual yesterday because I had read a post somewhere that said you cannot walk on your slideout floor unless the slide is extended. My manual doesn't say anything about that and I've walked on ours quite a bit. Anyway, I stumbled onto the section in the book where it talks about mold and moisture control. Like I said, I don't want to rain on your parade! I hope it all works out for you. 
I'm relatively new to camping so I haven't camped in Ft. Pierce yet, but I've been there several times. As a saltwater fisherman, it is a fantastic place! I've always stayed at the Dockside Inn. Maybe my next trip will be with the Outback! 
So, congrats on the purchase of a great camper! I know you will love it!


----------



## NorrisPC (May 18, 2010)

Joe/GA said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, Patricia! We have the same camper only one year older and we love ours. Our only gripe is the pass through storage that goes under the bed. It makes it difficult to get to the top of the bed when making it. To put on a bottom sheet, you have to climb on the bed. If the bedroom had a slide out, it would be the perfect camper for us. Now, I don't want to rain on your parade, but you need to consider mold when living in a camper full time. You will have to control moisture in the camper. It just happens that I was reading our owners manual yesterday because I had read a post somewhere that said you cannot walk on your slideout floor unless the slide is extended. My manual doesn't say anything about that and I've walked on ours quite a bit. Anyway, I stumbled onto the section in the book where it talks about mold and moisture control. Like I said, I don't want to rain on your parade! I hope it all works out for you.
> I'm relatively new to camping so I haven't camped in Ft. Pierce yet, but I've been there several times. As a saltwater fisherman, it is a fantastic place! I've always stayed at the Dockside Inn. Maybe my next trip will be with the Outback!
> So, congrats on the purchase of a great camper! I know you will love it!


Hi, Joe -

Thank you so much for your input. I need to hear things like that - doesn't spoil anything for me, just gives me some things to consider. I have an antique bed in my bedroom at home, which is really beautiful, but harder than you can imagine to change the sheets!!! So....I guess I will have more of the same??!?!?!?! Oh, well.

I was talking to my mother about this yesterday and I remembered reading in the owner's manual about the moisture thing. My mother keeps a small dehumidifier in her bathroom and I'm thinking it might be worthwhile for me to get one for the camper. I don't recall reading about not walking on the slide-out portion unless it's pushed out, but thanks for mentioning it, I guess it can harm the mechanism that allows it to slide in and out? Anyway, I will be careful about that. Thanks!!! I'm sure I will read through the owner's manual again carefully before I set it up. I've read quite a bit of it so far.

Let me know if you get down to the Ft Pierce area, or really almost any place in Florida. I grew up in Orlando and have done a great deal of backpacking, camping, and hiking all over most of Florida and can give you some heads-up on nice camping areas, what do do and see in different parts of Florida. It's not the paradise it used to be - way too much development in the last few years, but there are still some beautiful places here not quite totally destroyed, but alas, getting there way too fast.

Best regards and many thanks for the good wishes and food for thought.


----------

